# Something making me go WTF



## LeoGibson (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been noticing something around here, and that's the proliferation of folks bitching about derails and cliques and new posters not always getting a hearty welcome. From what I have seen they have been mostly young, at least younger than myself a little, so my question is, Are you new or what? Is the interwebz a brand new experience for you? Did Al Gore just finally get his snazzy new invention hooked up in your crib? Or is this just your very first message board?

C'mon, you folks a little younger than myself have no excuse. You grew up with the net. I have never been on any board where it wasn't a small challenge to be made known. It is also damned common for most threads to get derailed or jacked, but they usually meander back on point.

I guess what I'm saying is why would you expect one message board to be any different from another. People is people is people everywhere you go, and people generate the flow on a message board.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will be the first to comment this is my first time on a BBW/BHM/FA/FFA forum. I have been on others but never really seen much of the clique and honestly it doesn't bother me. Makes me laugh actually and think of back in high school with the jocks and nerds and all that. Didn't really pay attention to that stuff existing in places like this but hey if that's what people do more power to them ya know.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 16, 2012)

I've seen it in some form or fashion on every board I have been a part of, centered around a myriad of interests. My thought is that it's not cliques so much as a handful of people seem to generate the most posts and they tend to play off of each other more readily than with someone they have not had many exchanges with. That's why my philosophy is to just jump right in and in a short time the give and take will be there.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea I can understand that...


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I've seen it in some form or fashion on every board I have been a part of, centered around a myriad of interests. My thought is that it's not cliques so much as *a handful of people seem to generate the most posts and they tend to play off of each other more readily than with someone they have not had many exchanges with.* That's why my philosophy is to just jump right in and in a short time the give and take will be there.



I'm going to makeout with you. 
see what happens when a person actually JUMPS into conversations? Works their way into the board with no problem.


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 16, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I'm going to makeout with you.
> see what happens when a person actually JUMPS into conversations? Works their way into the board with no problem.



Naked Dogpile!

Leo makes a good point, i would like to discuss this derailing further by talking about how great Archer is. It's great! i absolutely love archer!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 16, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> Naked Dogpile!
> 
> Leo makes a good point, i would like to discuss this derailing further by talking about how great Archer is. It's great! i absolutely love archer!


*
Personally I am really into MAD MEN currently......* 

View attachment madmen.jpeg


----------



## Zowie (Mar 16, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Personally I am really into MAD MEN currently......*



Duuude, her titties are magical. But it's also an awesome show, I'm in the middle of writing an essay about it, actually.

As for derailing... I've said it before, and I'll say it again - there's only so much serious conversation we can have about moobs or whatnot.

I vote LeoGibson into the clique, however! Your membership card will be in the mail, good sir!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 16, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> I have been on others but never really seen much of the clique and honestly it doesn't bother me. Makes me laugh actually and think of back in high school with the jocks and nerds and all that.


 
Before you started with the whole 'clique' thing, you should have stopped yourself and thought "hey, these people are a community, it might take a few days before I make an inroad".

A lot of us have been here for quite some time and have real relationships. To discount it and compare it to high school is pretty small minded and immature. I've known some of these people for 3-4 YEARS. Not 3-4 days or weeks. Did you really think you'd be besties right away with everyone? Give your head a shake, quit whining and join in without pointing fingers.

We're good people. Prove that you're one too.


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 16, 2012)

But back to magical titties...


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread will not be complete without the gif of Anjula's ass.

Anjula's Ass....isn't that the name of a book? Should be if it isn't.


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^ Your wish is my muhfuggin command... 

View attachment FamilyGuy_AA.jpg


----------



## escapist (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it just me or is it sometimes just fun to watch the chaos unfold on this board? 


For fun I think I'm gonna start a list and see how many times people can go nuts over a word, phrase or reference.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 16, 2012)

escapist said:


> Is it just me or is it sometimes just fun to watch the chaos unfold on this board?
> 
> 
> For fun I think I'm gonna start a list and see how many times people can go nuts over a word, phrase or reference.


 
It's just you.


----------



## escapist (Mar 16, 2012)

Sometimes this place is like the Jerry Springer show of message Boards and its hard not to watch a train wreck happen in slow motion


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 16, 2012)

escapist said:


> Sometimes this place is like the Jerry Springer show of message Boards and its hard not to watch a train wreck happen in slow motion


 

Trust me, you've been a guest MANY times. MANY MANY times. Haha.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Trust me, you've been a guest MANY times. MANY MANY times. Haha.



I'm also going to make out with you.


----------



## escapist (Mar 16, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Trust me, you've been a guest MANY times. MANY MANY times. Haha.



The world is a stage and we are all standing on it  Welcome to the club if you didn't realize it  :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 16, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I'm going to makeout with you.
> see what happens when a person actually JUMPS into conversations? Works their way into the board with no problem.


Fuckin' A :smitten:

Quick question, can my hands go inside the pants for an ass squeeze during said makeout session, or must they stay on the outside? Or as a compromise, how about over the britches, but inside the pocket?:wubu:



FishCharming said:


> Naked Dogpile!
> 
> Leo makes a good point, i would like to discuss this derailing further by talking about how great Archer is. It's great! i absolutely love archer!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Personally I am really into MAD MEN currently......*



Archer looks funny, but I haven't checked out either of these two yet. For my money, it's Holmes Inspection and Sons Of Anarchy for my TV watching pleasure.



Zowie said:


> ....I vote LeoGibson into the clique, however! Your membership card will be in the mail, good sir!



Does the card also come with the special decoder ring for secret messages?



lovelocs said:


> But back to magical titties...



No real reason for the quote, other than I am enamored with the phrase magical titties!



CastingPearls said:


> ....isn't that the name of a book? Should be if it isn't.



If there's any justice in the world, it will be the next book on Oprah's book club list!



Paquito said:


> I'm also going to make out with you.



Cool, is this the start of the naked dogpile Fish referenced earlier?:shocked:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Fuckin' A :smitten:
> 
> Quick question, can my hands go inside the pants for an ass squeeze during said makeout session, or must they stay on the outside? Or as a compromise, how about over the britches, but inside the pocket?:wubu:



Oh no baby, you can have whatever you like.
WHATEVER you like.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I'm also going to make out with you.



:blush: It's my lucky day!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

escapist said:


> The world is a stage and we are all standing on it  Welcome to the club if you didn't realize it  :happy:



Oh no no. I KNOW who I am and what I bring to the table. I've never been in denial. Haha.

Nice try though!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> :blush: It's my lucky day!



I could see the scene from Rockstar where Marky Mark and Rachael were dancing and getting down with the the chick that later turned out to be a guy, being re-enacted here with Paco. :smitten:


----------



## escapist (Mar 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh no no. I KNOW who I am and what I bring to the table. I've never been in denial. Haha.
> 
> Nice try though!



I didn't say you didn't know that. I said, welcome to the club if you didn't realize you were a part of it


----------



## gythaogg (Mar 17, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I've seen it in some form or fashion on every board I have been a part of, centered around a myriad of interests. My thought is that it's not cliques so much as a handful of people seem to generate the most posts and they tend to play off of each other more readily than with someone they have not had many exchanges with. That's why my philosophy is to just jump right in and in a short time the give and take will be there.



That's the impression I get too, and I don't mind much, except my philosophy has always been 'lurk a little til you think you know the difference between a reasonable slip up and a major faux pas, and then jump in!'


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 17, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> Naked Dogpile!
> 
> Leo makes a good point, i would like to discuss this derailing further by talking about how great Archer is. It's great! i absolutely love archer!





> You have given out too much rep....blah blah blah



First: Archer= Best show on TV right now!
Second: How much rep is too fucking much???
Third: How do I get in on this Make Out Orgy!?!?! With the caliber of people involved thus far, I'd even settle for 2nd's for 3rd's
:eat2: Here's a little tongue action preview for you


----------



## SitiTomato (Mar 18, 2012)

I never know what's ever happening! Whee! :bounce:


----------

